# Tomcat barrel release too stiff



## 4jh1zz (Dec 26, 2013)

Having Trouble with barrel release. It is so stiff it hurts my thumb to release the barrel. The gun is only a month old so I hope it will get easier. I've cycled the lever several 100 times and it has improved, over when I first got it, but not much. I ask a gun smith if he could weaken the spring and he said he did not think so. Anyone else have this issue and a way to fix it ?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

4jh1zz said:


> I've cycled the lever several 100 times and it has improved, over when I first got it, but not f


In my experience a good way to either wear out the part prematurely or break it. I have the same firearm and no such issue, should be easy..

Do you have weak hands, thumb or a hand condition; have you taken it apart and put it back wrong? Take it back to where you bought it and see if they have another Tomcat to see if you notice a difference. From what you are explaining, I believe you may. Spray some rem-oil on it. Is the barrel fully locked down when you do this? If all else fails call Beretta under warranty.

*http://www.brownells.com/schematics/Beretta-/3032-Tomcat-sid874.aspx*

You see part #7, that's the spring and it sure is not a mammoth spring by any means, so, it may not be seated properly? Hope this helps. Something doesn't sound right.

P.S. Watch the vid below. This Philly guy is named Pete and he has severe arthritis in his hands and joints and as you can see he has no problems releasing the barrel?


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Suggest you stop doing that. It's good when the barrel remains tightly fixed in place - Especially when the pistol is new. Over time it'll loosen up. If you need help getting it open there are plastic gun tools that you can use; well, either this or a small wooden dowel with a sanded end on it.

Pachmayr Widget Assembly Tool 1911 Polymer Blue

I have both. I made the finished wooden dowel, myself, out of 1/4 inch stock; and I bought the widget. I frequently use these tools in order to take certain semiautomatic pistols, and AK 47/74 gas tube assemblies apart. Besides, you don't need to open a Model 3032 like that all of the time.

Yes, there's a way to loosen up that catch; but, the gun is presently under warrantee; so why don't you just let Beretta play with it.


----------



## Bhoffman (Nov 10, 2013)

Hold the barrel of the gun in your left hand and squeeze down on the barrel while you press the barrel release with your right hand/thumb. This should make it easier.

Clean the gun thoroughly and oil the release leaver/mechanism. Grease the barrel locking mechanism (I use Gunslick).


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Bhoffman is correct. (Good catch!) Without consciously thinking about it, I always press down on the top of the barrel with my right thumb before trying to operate the barrel release lever - Always.


----------



## 32SENF (Jan 12, 2013)

I returned a Tomcat because of a cracked frame. The new Tomcat was 1.5 ounces heavier and the barrel release was a bear. What I did was polish the latch with 400 sandpaper, kept it oiled and worked it a lot. Pushing down on the barrel, as suggested, really helps. It will get better.


----------



## riloflor (10 mo ago)

4jh1zz said:


> Having Trouble with barrel release. It is so stiff it hurts my thumb to release the barrel. The gun is only a month old so I hope it will get easier. I've cycled the lever several 100 times and it has improved, over when I first got it, but not much. I ask a gun smith if he could weaken the spring and he said he did not think so. Anyone else have this issue and a way to fix it ?


did you ever solved this issue I am having the exact same problem.


----------

